# Picked up the bicycle and ready for everyones thoughts and comments



## leadnbrass (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, I spent a while going through the building and the following pictures are what I found. Everyone here seems to know a lot so I'll just post the pictures and read the posts.

What do I have?














Fork in this picture is missing one of the bottom tabs that connect to the hub:
























Only one wheel found:


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 21, 2013)

*More:*


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 21, 2013)

*Last ones:*


----------



## walter branche (Jan 21, 2013)

*Interested in purchasing*

wbranche@cfl.rr.com   let me know if there is a purchase price ,,  I will buy what is shown , walter branche 407 656 9840


----------



## partsguy (Jan 21, 2013)

Man that speedo is ROACHED!

Looks like you have quite a bit of work ahead of you, it seems you got most of the rare parts anyway.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 21, 2013)

nice its a 40-41 dayton big tank got some good parts like the gaurd and seat fork chain.  rare and desireable$$$ condition is  not great but still worth fixing up.


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 21, 2013)

*Another try at the one that didn't load.*

I got two forks...the one in this picture was the one with the broken tab (don't know what its call) attached to the wheel.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 21, 2013)

thats nothing to deal with its the tank frame and guard fenders thats the money hole. nice score....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually you have parts from a few different bikes there. The rack either goes to a Shelby or Mead--I think and the loose chainring was found on a number of bikes to include Dayton and Monark. That fork is not for this bike. This appears to be a '40 big tank Huffman (kick stand appears to be weld on which I think was '40 only) and could have had a either a springer or truss rod fron fork. Too bad you don't have the correct rack which could pin down the model. The money here is in that tank. How much depends on how much rot there is. Its kind hard to determine a market value on these because, as Chris said, most of the time these are private sales and so the numbers aren't public knowledge. If the tank is solid I would say minimum $2k and some may pay that despite condition. You have most of the big stuff if you wanted to do a resto except the rack. A lit rack sold on Ebay last month for $900 if that gives you an idea of how scarce they are. Good luck and great find. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 21, 2013)

*Deluxe version*



leadnbrass said:


> I got two forks...the one in this picture was the one with the broken tab (don't know what its call) attached to the wheel.


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm going to go back in a few days and go through again...may have missed something.


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info...what makes these so valuable?


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2013)

leadnbrass said:


> Thanks for the info...what makes these so valuable?




Very limited numbers were made of them and they were a lot of
money back in the day about as much as a top of the line carbon fiber bike.

The chainguard, fork, speedo, handlebars all seem correct for it


----------



## partsguy (Jan 21, 2013)

I see you also found the reamins of the truss rod fork! Is there more than one building on the property? You never know, that rack may be hiding somewhere!


----------



## partsguy (Jan 21, 2013)

By the way, I would suggest, a full blown restoration. You'll curse, you'll throw fits, spend a lot of money on paint and chrome plating, lose your patience, bust a few knuckles, BUT...bringing this very rare and beautiful classic back from a rusty grave and seeing it shine like new will be all worth it.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 21, 2013)

If you are talking about the slot in the fork where the hub's axle goes, it is a called a drop out. 







leadnbrass said:


> I got two forks...the one in this picture was the one with the broken tab (don't know what its call) attached to the wheel.


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 21, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> I see you also found the reamins of the truss rod fork! Is there more than one building on the property? You never know, that rack may be hiding somewhere!




I spent an hour or so going through it...which was all the time I had. The floor is rotted and some items, though not sure if bike related were underneath the floor. But this is a very small building.

The building is actually going to be taken down so more may be found in the future.

A few other buildings are on the property but it appears they don't have bike related items but I haven't checked them completely.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 21, 2013)

I might have an extra springer for your bike, if you are interested, contact me.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## partsguy (Jan 21, 2013)

leadnbrass said:


> I spent an hour or so going through it...which was all the time I had. The floor is rotted and some items, though not sure if bike related were underneath the floor. But this is a very small building.
> 
> The building is actually going to be taken down so more may be found in the future.
> 
> A few other buildings are on the property but it appears they don't have bike related items but I haven't checked them completely.




Oh great. Now you've got me itching to find what is in those other buildings!

Car stuff? Motorcycles? Just becuase it isn't bicycles doesn't mean there isn't something rare hiding in there.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 21, 2013)

*Huffman Find*

Check out this Thread: *1940 Dayton Huffman Big Tank Found*
posted by npence here on this forum @ 02/29/2012. In  "General Discussions About Old Bicycles ".



There's more pics  posted on this thread of an original that may help you.

Btw..would you be able to tell if that location was perhaps a bike shop ?
Back then , not all bikes were sold in major dept. stores...mostly hardware
 shops or small businesses.




There was an inspector for the city code compliance. I knew that part of his job
was checking out abandon run down buildings that were reported for whatever
reasons. I told him of my interest in old bikes. He told me of a location that
was going to be demolished. Inside he said were old bikes "peewee herman"
as he called them. I went & checked with the daughter whose father was a
local bike shop dealer. I gave her $20 to go inside the place. It was hot &
stacked with all kinds of old stuff. I managed to find a complete tank x-53
& headlight & several frames. There was more..but I decided to come back
another time. It was gone by the time I went back several weeks later.


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2013)

Great Bike! Great Find!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2013)

...looks like a mouse femur protruding out from under the shrunken speedo lense.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 21, 2013)

OK, let's talk about what goes with the bike. first though it's curious that the photos have Ebay in the name...

first photo, this is the front fender.






next photo, this looks to be the correct seat.





next photo, if that's the seat this is the seat post and clamp.





next photo, the truss rod shown looks like it goes to something else. that is the chain guard. that could be the fork, but I doubt it. I would expect to see the nicer fork, but Huffman did use that type fork in that year. you will need to use your judgment as to paint color and patina to determine that. I have a fork like that that is not broken, but I really would go with the nicer fork if you can find one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 21, 2013)

one more thing, in this shot, it looks like this says National?


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 21, 2013)

I appreciate the comments that go along with the pictures...helps a bunch.

As far as the ebay thing...all my phone pictures get uploaded to my mobile photobucket which in turn go into a folder labeled ebay. I do sell on ebay but this, if sold will be sold to a member here because of the help I received.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 21, 2013)

That's good to hear!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2013)

leadnbrass said:


> I appreciate the comments that go along with the pictures...helps a bunch.
> 
> As far as the ebay thing...all my phone pictures get uploaded to my mobile photobucket which in turn go into a folder labeled ebay. I do sell on ebay but this, if sold will be sold to a member here because of the help I received.




great to hear we are helping! and glad it wont end up on febay


----------



## slick (Jan 21, 2013)

Well glad you saved it but ebay would be your best bet considering you will be bombarded with numerous offers for what you have, if you have not already?? It will difficult to filter through the offers and not to upset people who think they offered first, or highest offer, etc... It has happened before with a certain Shelby Speedline that was a grandfather owned bike that the son sold and was bombarded with offers also. And some BS'ers throwing numbers out who didn't follow through with buying it. Just saying........I'd throw a number on it that you feel comfortable with if you insist on selling it here but the line will be long and it would not be fair to all of these guys who want it if they miss the time that you post it.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Slick........about a month or so ago didn't we have our own little CABE auction in one of the threads? I seem to remember that and that might be a solution in this case.....only an idea


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 21, 2013)

$350 would have that bike soda blasted and primered, and setting on ebay. Maximum return. people will fight into ignorance over it. very lucky find, should pay your bills for a couple months easy. I wouldnt buy a single peice, you have the money parts. Find a soda, or ice, or soft media blaster, and get that frame prepped and primed and prepare for pennies from heaven.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 21, 2013)

if you are looking to sell, do not blast or strip the parts!!!
let the new owner decide what to do.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't soda blast anything. I would sell as-is. The kind of person who has the expertise to restore this bicycle will know what to do and how to do it.  

Bringing this bike back to life will be a big undertaking. I know you mentioned wanting to get into the bicycle hobby... i'd sell this one and start with something a little more complete.  You should make plenty from this to get yourself started!


----------



## jkent (Jan 22, 2013)

*Sorry to disagree*

Sorry Slick, But I for one Hate and beginning to hate Ebay more everyday. You say that the owner would have people throwing out offers and not standing good for them? You don't think the same thing happens on ebay? How many times have you seen big ticket items being relisted due to non paying bidders? How may times have you seen an item bid up over fair market by a winning bidder and then that person not pay out? Then you say evey one get there feelings hurt. well grow up and put your $$$$ where your mouth is and grow a pair. If you want it, Step up to the plate.... offer what is fair and stand good to that offer. People get pissed when they think they are being bid up on an item too, and they get pissed when they think there is schill bidding going on too. So ..... Is there Really a fair way of doing this that is fair to EVERYONE? probably not but it erks me when people say "your best bet is to put i on ebay" .
The way I see it is the owner of this bike came here asking for help form people that are for one very helpful and two very knowledgeable and got the information that he was seeking. I see nothing wrong with a person right here having the first shot on this bike. Make the offer and let the owner make the decision. Again sorry but this is just my opinion I see no reason to let greedy ass "EBAY" make a dime off of this jewel.And I would love to see this bike have a good home right here with a person I for one know will put this bike back on the road and acually use the damn thing and not just put it in a hoard of 1000 more just like it.
Jkent.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 22, 2013)

I think if the owner decides to sell it, we should offer to do a public CABE auction for it, just start a thread and everyone puts in their price till the ceiling is met.  No need to let Ebay profit from this find.  It would nice if the owner kicked a bit back to the Cabe though. -Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 22, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> $350 would have that bike soda blasted and primered, and setting on ebay. Maximum return. people will fight into ignorance over it. very lucky find, should pay your bills for a couple months easy. I wouldnt buy a single peice, you have the money parts. Find a soda, or ice, or soft media blaster, and get that frame prepped and primed and prepare for pennies from heaven.




Blasting off the original paint would be a huge mistake...anybody serious about wanting to do a proper restore on a bike like this will want the original paint left on to know where pinstripes start and stop, colors change and so on...and many will apply some elbow greaseclean, polish, rebuild and ride at as is...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 22, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> $350 would have that bike soda blasted and primered, and setting on ebay. Maximum return. people will fight into ignorance over it. very lucky find, should pay your bills for a couple months easy. I wouldnt buy a single peice, you have the money parts. Find a soda, or ice, or soft media blaster, and get that frame prepped and primed and prepare for pennies from heaven.




This is some of the worst advice I've ever seen offered here on the cabe.


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 22, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think if the owner decides to sell it, we should offer to do a public CABE auction for it, just start a thread and everyone puts in their price till the ceiling is met.  No need to let Ebay profit from this find.  It would nice if the owner kicked a bit back to the Cabe though. -Chris




I would gladly do an auction here if approved. I'm overwhelmed by the responses that I've received and really don't want to step on any toes but really don't want to be taken advantage of as well.

I know very little about bicycles as I dabble in many things old.

ETA: all in pictures won't be messed with at all...I haven't even wiped them off.


----------



## bike (Jan 22, 2013)

*The usual protocol*



leadnbrass said:


> I would gladly do an auction here if approved. I'm overwhelmed by the responses that I've received and really don't want to step on any toes but really don't want to be taken advantage of as well.
> 
> I know very little about bicycles as I dabble in many things old.
> 
> ETA: all in pictures won't be messed with at all...I haven't even wiped them off.




is that you have a price in the for sale trade- at the risk of another forum "auction" I would not be miffed if this went though an "auction" on the cabe for sale, outing anyone who does not pay or tried to renegotiate- seems general discussion might allow for PM ME WITH OFFERS (they come anyway, without solicitation, but some do not PM waiting for what they consider a "proper sale") but I guess that was the problem with the for sale in the first place-

 I know when I have something good that I am not familiar with, I tend to go to ebay with it and do a really good listing. I hate ebay more than most but sometimes you have to pay the devil...Often when I post here I get no action, then relist on ebay, sometimes at a considerably higher price and get a sale (Some people are comfortable at auction because they do not know a fair price and feel that one bid over another's is an indication of reasonable value- of course this is not true in many cases..yet it is a phenomenon) . I have some vintage bullets that I see similar selling for 10-20 a round- I try to post and get stupid offers less than plinking rounds or "what is your price?"- Same with bayonets, ok I guess, but that just makes me think of auctionarms.com or similar. Most forums are not as helpful as this one.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 22, 2013)

ebay it.. no questions no problems and no bickering. set a long time frame and let them fight it out. you'll sell for a good price.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 22, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> ebay it.. no questions no problems and no bickering. set a long time frame and let them fight it out. you'll sell for a good price.




...And DON'T end it early!

There is no method more fair to all interested buyers, or more effective at bringing the highest price for the seller.  And, no I am not a shareholder...


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 22, 2013)

agreed! nothing is more chicken s--t than closing early.


----------



## jkent (Jan 22, 2013)

*I still HATE ebay!*

And will never post there again!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 22, 2013)

leadnbrass said:


> I would gladly do an auction here if approved. I'm overwhelmed by the responses that I've received and really don't want to step on any toes but really don't want to be taken advantage of as well.
> 
> I know very little about bicycles as I dabble in many things old.
> 
> ETA: all in pictures won't be messed with at all...I haven't even wiped them off.




I think that's a plenty fair sentiment. Good call on leaving the parts alone- if your intent is to sell it, then might as well let the buyer decide on that.


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 22, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> $350 would have that bike soda blasted and primered, and setting on ebay. Maximum return. people will fight into ignorance over it. very lucky find, should pay your bills for a couple months easy. I wouldnt buy a single peice, you have the money parts. Find a soda, or ice, or soft media blaster, and get that frame prepped and primed and prepare for pennies from heaven.






bikewhorder said:


> This is some of the worst advice I've ever seen offered here on the cabe.




Agree with bikewhorder & Amen!!!!!!!  Bad, bad, bad advice as there is too much paint clues that will need to be gleaned before restoration.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 22, 2013)

Assuming this bicycle hits about 2K (my estimate for condition and considering what is there)...

Ebay auction style Final Value Fee (9%) calculated with shipping on top of hammer price = $189.00
Reserve (1%)= $20.00
Paypal (3%) = $63.00

Selling here could be absolutely free.

Something to think about.

Chris


----------



## bike (Jan 22, 2013)

*ASsuming the tank is solid*

I think someone could make a tidy profit if they could buy it at 2k- a rack just sold for 900 needing work, and nice craftsman quality *ie not junk) repros of the rack have been made in the past- there may be one out there.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 22, 2013)

so your not clever enough to take pictures then? yes, you may want to ride it the way it is, if thats the case. God help us all if a pinstripe was 1/8 inch out of place. As if it was perfect new.
This is a bicycle, not a religous artifact. it was hand painted originally, and who knows how many times since. 
For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction, but some defy logic.
Perhaps you should hire an archeologist to scientifically document your next Huffy.


Gary Mc said:


> Agree with bikewhorder & Amen!!!!!!!  Bad, bad, bad advice as there is too much paint clues that will need to be gleaned before restoration.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 22, 2013)

*1,000 my offer ,the way it is box it up ,*

walter branche     =========         wbranche@cfl.rr.com 407 656 9840


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 22, 2013)

it will pull more money on ebay.. there are lot more people that are not cabe members with more interests and willing to pay up. so a few flakes come along on ebay but more than likely it will be a collector not a picker.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 22, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> This is a bicycle, not a religous artifact.




That's not how I see it. There are quite a few of them I feel are religious artifacts!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2013)

*do not tell anyone*

Hi Leadnbrass,
I will pay you $3,000.00 for the parts. But you can’t let anyone know that I paid you that much for the bike. The CABE members here will start a tread post about what was paid, and I will never hear the end of it.
And you do not have to worry about the restoration. I will not chrome the parts that were CAD plated originally. I will keep this one all original.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Way to step up to the plate John! I'll keep it on the down low--sshhhhh. Seriously I hope you get it. That is above market and it will go to a really good home with some other rare Huffmans--just don't paint it purple! V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Jan 22, 2013)

John said:


> I will pay you $3,000.00 for the parts.




Not a bad days work for you Leadnbrass! Hopefully, we'll get a chance to see John work his magic once again.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 22, 2013)

Good thing I never heard about this deal, it would really get me going! if I ever found out, I'd have to buy a box of Depends and stalk you!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, now it seems like we've got an actual auction going on.
 Do I hear a $3,500.00 from Walter?
 I'm still waiting to see what the big tank from Deltona looks like. I sure would hate to pluck down four gees, on this partial rust bucket, only to find out that the Florida bike was complete, rack and all.


----------



## slick (Jan 22, 2013)

OH BOY!!!!!!!!! Hold on!! Let me get the popcorn!!!!! This is better then the last dozen drama flicks i have seen combined! 

I can honestly say that John and cyclingday are men of their word and both RIDE there bikes religously so it will go to a good home and be seen regularly by many. 

Oh and also glad to hear that you will not even clean the bike. I bought a rare National Flying A gas pump that were porcelain plated in the 30's through the 50's off a farmers son and the idiot told me he tried to strip off the house paint off it befor ei got there with a grinder with 24 grit on it? Ruined lots of the nice original porcelain on it and ruined the value immensely. Such a shame because typical paint stripper would have melted the paint off and saved the porcelain with no issues. I bought it anyways with a huge discount after it was ruined forever out of ignorance.


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 22, 2013)

All I can say is wow


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 22, 2013)

i can imagin how it would do on ebay or copeke auction..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> i can imagin how it would do on ebay or copeke auction..




Actually I'd be really surprised to see any better money than that. As Chris said I think market is about 2k given condition and provided the tank isn't totally trashed. Without a rack a lot of people will probably shy away from this one. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> I'm still waiting to see what the big tank from Deltona looks like. I sure would hate to pluck down four gees, on this partial rust bucket, only to find out that the Florida bike was complete, rack and all.




I would be surprised if the Florida big tank Huffman is real. Even if it was, and I would not pay shipping for the bike. I have bikes to ride with the family and hang on my wall for all that I welcome into my home. That is one bike, if it exists, that I wouldn’t touch.
John


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2013)

I haven't heard a thing about the Florida bike, but by your statement, John. It doesn't sound good.
 I was just curious to see what the guy has, if somebody was willing to shell out five grand for it, or trade out multiple bikes to get it, it sounded like it might be worth taking a look at.
 This carcass bike is taylor made for you, since you picked up the rack from Larkin. I don't think anyone will challenge your offer of three grand, so if I were Leadnbrass, I'd jump on that offer.


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> I haven't heard a thing about the Florida bike,.



 Deltona is in Florida


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 23, 2013)

$3000?  Ok so what are the bid increments?  Oh who the F*%k am I kidding, I can't top that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Go big or stay home


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2013)

[/LEFT]







John said:


> Deltona is in Florida




I know, that's the bike I'm talking about. Has anyone seen that bike?
By your comment, it sounded as though you had.
As of last week, the seller was going to send out pictures via e-mail, and that is about all I have heard of this bike.


----------



## bike (Jan 23, 2013)

*Stripes and paint patterns*



cyclebuster said:


> so your not clever enough to take pictures then? yes, you may want to ride it the way it is, if thats the case. God help us all if a pinstripe was 1/8 inch out of place. As if it was perfect new.
> This is a bicycle, not a religous artifact. it was hand painted originally, and who knows how many times since.
> For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction, but some defy logic.
> Perhaps you should hire an archeologist to scientifically document your next Huffy.




Are more precise than you might think- I still see terrible, glaring pins, on Schwinn b-6 and phantoms esp. chain guard-what can be the excuse? Those that never looked think the pin is perfect on the edge of the embossments but it is not - it is away from the embossments and you can clearly see this is hand painted- sooo - an original gives the best FEEL for how the paint should be- even if not every bike was exactly the same- the people who were striping were experts and very much were humanly consistent from bike to bike in my experience of studying many originals over the years.

If you are paying 1500 (another thread) WHY NOT make it as close as possible instead of talking a flyer- does not cost much more to do it right.
PS I feel I am an archeologist/preservationist/care taker of any bike and I know restorers that feel the same way. 

I am goning to start a new post on this.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 23, 2013)

*get the auction going*

my 1,000 was just to get things started , I have never heard anything about a bike that is 30 miles from me (deltona)..good luck to the new owner ,, its great seeing these huffmans come alive ,,.. I will get one someday ,and it will make you wet your pants ,, see ya  pb


----------



## videoranger (Jan 23, 2013)

Just noticed Walter was at post # 666 :eek:.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 23, 2013)

*not any more*

i do not like that number and thanks for the alert . i feel better ..walter branche . numbers weirdo


----------



## bike (Jan 23, 2013)

*just numbers????*



walter branche said:


> i do not like that number and thanks for the alert . i feel better ..walter branche . numbers weirdo




...........pg your esp bike finding buddy... (and other alternative means:  


)


----------

